# Nodules, Biopsy or not?



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All... I hope you are not sick of me yet lol. I had my ENT visit today and I like my doc but I just want to be uber prepared! We have scheduled a biopsy for next week. He plans to biopsy the two larger nodules, 16 and 17mm. Based on my last sono do you see any other nodules that I should insist he biopsy as well?

ULTRASOUND
Findings: rt lobe 48x10x29mm and lft lobe 44x13x26mm. Isthmus 4mm

There is a rt upper pole 4x4x2mm cyst, a rt midpole 3x3x2mm cyst. there are two other right-sided cysts; 4x5x3mm and 5x3x6mm

There is a left thyroid ill-defined solid slightly hypoechoic nodule 8x7x6mm in the superior left thyroid.

There is a posterior left thyroid nodule or posterior to the thyroid nodule, solid but with some internal echogenicity 7x9x7mm "on image 21"

There is a complex cyst with septations and mural nodule 12x17x8mm in the superior left thyroid.

There is an ill-defined heterogeneous echogenic nodule in the mid thyroid 13x16x10mm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aderjane said:


> Hi All... I hope you are not sick of me yet lol. I had my ENT visit today and I like my doc but I just want to be uber prepared! We have scheduled a biopsy for next week. He plans to biopsy the two larger nodules, 16 and 17mm. Based on my last sono do you see any other nodules that I should insist he biopsy as well?
> 
> ULTRASOUND
> Findings: rt lobe 48x10x29mm and lft lobe 44x13x26mm. Isthmus 4mm
> ...


So glad you are with ENT and double glad you are getting FNA (fine needle aspriation.) Very glad.

Do you know what day you are having this done?


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

Next Wednesday morning... ultrasound assisted FNA. The following day is my Endo appt. I called and asked Endo's office if I should reschedule until my biopsy results come in, but the girl on phone was not very helpful or informative =0/ But I decided to keep it so I can get my official HyperT diagnosis and take it all from there......


----------

